# Anyone Have TruGlo TFX Pro's On Their XDM Elite's?



## DataMan357 (4 mo ago)

*Mine will be delivered this Monday the 12th. It took me almost two hours of cussing, pounding, and pushing to get both of the stock sights off to be ready for the TruGlo's. 
But I got them both off with no damage to my slide. This was THE hardest sight replacement I have EVER done.

Why are these sights so hard to remove? I have installed Night Sights on RAI's, Ruger's, many Glock's, Smith's and SIgs. I felt like one of "Jerry's Kids" trying to do this...Please donate.
I will post pictures early next week with my TruGlo's installed.*


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

There are some guns that are a nightmare to change the sights on. Some Berettas are like this too. I see this complained about on many other gun brands too.

I usually pay someone to do sights for me for that reason


----------



## DataMan357 (4 mo ago)

Shipwreck said:


> There are some guns that are a nightmare to change the sights on. Some Berettas are like this too. I see this complained about on many other gun brands too.
> 
> I usually pay someone to do sights for me for that reason


*I put the slide in the freezer for a few hours (from what I read it works) and then Rem oil. The rear sight would not budge with my site pusher; So I tried getting it started with a brass punch. Big mistake. It bent that punch so much it is trash now. Then I got a stainless punch with a hand-held sledge. After many light taps; Something snapped (loud) and the sight was moved very little. Then I finished that with my sight pusher. I used the stainless punch carefully on the front sight and the pusher to finish that too. I was VERY lucky I had no damage or scratches on my slide. It took a beating. I just hope the TruGlo's install easier than removing the factory ones I removed tonight.*


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

You are lucky. I have seen tons of posts over the years of people who ruin their slides trying to do that. 

Good luck with the install.


----------



## DataMan357 (4 mo ago)

*Install was a little time consuming. Used a sight pusher and a steel punch with a rubber cap on it. It came out PERFECT with no damage what so ever to the frame. I also installed some Talon Pro grips on it after the sight install. Picture below.








*


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

DataMan357 said:


> *Install was a little time consuming. Used a sight pusher and a steel punch with a rubber cap on it. It came out PERFECT with no damage what so ever to the frame. I also installed some Talon Pro grips on it after the sight install. Picture below.
> 
> View attachment 21861
> *



Nice!


----------

